# Spielekonsole Dragon 32 1982 Games



## Niza (11. Oktober 2012)

tachjen Leute ,

ich habe hier was ganz exotisches was mir in die Hände gefallen ist .

Aber ich kann nicht viel damit anfangen 

Ich weiß nur das die Spiele von 1982 sind und die Konsole Dragon 32 hieß

Wikipedia sagt dazu folgendes :
Dragon 32/64

Immerhin ein 0,89 MHz Prozessor war verbaut
Arbeitsspeicher 32kByte Ram

Die Games :
1.Cosmic Invaders:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.Spiel : Cave Hunter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3tes Spiel : Chess



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Rückseite :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Fragen dazu :*

1. Kennt einer von euch diese Firma (Dragon Data Ltd) ?

2. Kennt einer von euch diese games ?

3. Kennt einer von euch diese konsole ?

*4. Lohnt es sich überhaupt sowas bei z.B. Ebay zu verschärbeln ?*

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier könntest du nachsehen was die Cardridges Wert sind, und eventuell auch verkaufen (Preise in Pfund £, englische Site). Klick:

Edit:
Cave Hunter ist für 15£ dort im handel ohne Verpackung! Sprich, die Cardridge ist eher selten und demnach wertvoll. Cosmic Invaders steht da sogar für 45£ zum verkauf, allerdings mit Verpackung (starken Gebrauchsspuren inklusive)! Für dem Preis kriegt man da auch schon einen Dragon 32 zu kaufen...

Chess habe ich allerdings nicht finden können. In Anbetracht dessen dass es sich um eine Britische Webseite und eine Britische Konsole handelt, ist diese vielleicht extremst selten. Ein Fake würde ich aufgrund der beiden anderen Spiele ausschließen.


----------



## Niza (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Ich versuche es dann einfach mal bei Ebay bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------

